# stock bypass valve???????



## prince_bigd (Jul 16, 2013)

First things first, without a tune that compensates for the loss of metered air your car isn't going to run correctly. Basically your maf sensor is seeing a certain amount enter and then you're letting some of that metered air out into the atmosphere. 
Secondly the stock bypass valve is integrated into the turbo housing. this means it's built directly into the turbo. I'm not sure you can safely bypass the stock recirculating style bypass valve.
Third thing Forge motorsports makes both a stock recirculating style bpv but in billet with piston style instead of the stock rubber plunger style, and a direct fit atmospheric bov. The Bov still requires a tune to work even though it's direct fit.
Do yourself a huge favor and don't try rigging up a universal bov setup on this car when it has perfectly functional and well made direct fit aftermarket ones available. You'll end up messing up your a/f ratio which on a turbo car is not good.


----------

